# History of the GFCI



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice. I hadn't thought the GFCI was that old. For some reason, I was under the impression it was an 80's thing.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks like around 1968 when it was first introduced. I remember them back then; they were almost half the size of a cigar box! :laughing:

Here's a timeline from UL. I have more images and video information in my library and will take a look. The video here shows the gentleman who was working on these products back then.

If you go to www.ul.com and search for the History of the GFCI more information will show up. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Joe, the industry is fortunate to have people like you. 

This video was very informative. Old, but informative nonetheless.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if they had the same backlash that Afci's have?

I recall a readers digest article that I came across that had and article about them - and the description was it was a pretty big device.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, noalabama there was tons of dispute about it in late 70's or early 80's about gfi temp power. The gfi's were fine, the skillsaws weren't. Old framers still get nervous about em...


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Joe, the industry is fortunate to have people like you.
> 
> This video was very informative. Old, but informative nonetheless.


Thank you for your kind words! 

Here's another file with useful information related to the subject of this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wrote a piece on GFCI information back in 1996, which was originally posted on CompuServe's Home forum.

It is still archived here.

I suppose that I should update it since there have been 4 more _Code_ cycles since that time ... :whistling2:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> I wrote a piece on GFCI information back in 1996, which was originally posted on CompuServe's Home forum.
> 
> It is still archived here.
> 
> I suppose that I should update it since there have been 4 more _Code_ cycles since that time ... :whistling2:


Yes, you should update it and post it again. 

Let's see more of the articles that you have authored too. :thumbup:


----------

